# show us your rats and homes



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

show us your prettist rats and homes, room /shed etc


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I just took ages doing a reply, for them to tell me there's a pic limit.

Sorry!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Some of my rats









Terry Nutkins, squirrel buck









Lucian, essex buck









Ginger, cinnamon doe









Maggie, cinnamon pearl









Andi, cinnamon essex









Flint - cinnamon baldie (aka essex capped)









Woody - half chinchilla buck









Raiden - ivory

That's just a few of them - haven't got any pics of the new rat room yet but will do when I get a chance.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

here one of mine


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll post pics later when I get back xx


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a lovely photo rockkeeper :2thumb:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

kool Lisa , thanks kathy
another


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

last one ,


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

:flrt: Please can I has??


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

no !!!!!!!!!!! sorry


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

D'awww. Not fair lol. I have more pics of mine here:

www.odysseyrats.co.uk


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

lol ok , goes off to look a webby


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Heres my really poor housing, well people make me out as i neglect and dont think about my ratties.

here is my undersized boy cage









The cage for babies being weaned(or nursing rats just split the levels apart)









girls really tiny cage









nursing cages









will post pics of my neglected rats later too


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

*ratnaps Raiden* :whistling2:

I've only got a few pictures on my photobucket and I'm currently on my other halfs pc so these will have to do for now . Sorry about the quality (camera phone + shaky hand) and also the size...i didn't upload them that big :?








Black = Keira, Blue = Spirit, Champagne roan...so dirty off white looking thing now = Ruby :razz:









Keira ^








Spirit aka Peanut or Nightcrawler








Puck (rip) The bottom picture in particular shows how thin she was when I brought her home.








Rolo (rip) who was brought home with Puck with the end of her tail missing. Previous owner couldn't explain how it happened








Ruby doing what she does best. I swear she should have been born a bloke!









Ghost = black roan. Ruby's sister. Very few pictures as she's never stayed still for long.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

awwwwh lovely


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

They are gorgeous Katie! :flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww .........
Kathy ... Terry says he would like to come make babies please. lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well his first babies here are just being born as we speak - I hear one very healthy squeaker so far! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! Exciting, Kathy


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Some really nice rats here! 
Cant wait to see if i can get mine =D


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Exciting, Kathy


More than one squeak now, so yayyy!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll have to post pics when they start coloring up


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

My last two litters were born with their markings so it shouldn't be too long. :flrt: There's definitely a few in there now from what I can hear. Think I'll have to go out and pace for a bit and check on them later tonight. I've not been this nervous since my first litter, but we've not had much good luck here recently.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

here are some of the rats

Oscar









Ratta









Mummy Mika









Lightening









Roo and Oscar









Walle giving me a kiss 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Dj 









Merry 









Lucky









Brain









Sox









Sleeping Oscar









Lucky as a baby with me


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i has more to post

Dj and someones bum









Joker- kung fu rat









Stuart & Max(could be dougie there identical)









Runnnerrrr









found this funny (DJ)









Animal









Milk


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

some of mine....past and present...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

rattysue said:


>



Love this piccy:flrt:


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Love this piccy:flrt:


what about this one then???


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Sue your rats are gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

rattysue said:


> what about this one then???


:lol2: very naughty ratties. They're all stunning though .


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Sue your rats are gorgeous. :flrt:


thanks Kathy, not breeding or showing any more though and will be rat less once these have departed


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh that's a shame Sue as I always hankered after your silver fawn rexes and a SF dumbo! :flrt:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll add some ratty pics later, but here's some of the current cage for the time being!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

MistressSadako said:


> I'll add some ratty pics later, but here's some of the current cage for the time being!


Nice! where are the big toys from, do they last i get some but mine seem to chew threw them because there not that bulky and steady. thanks


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

yup they're all nibbled but no serious damage...I got them from a local petshop that's now closed down  but i've seen loads of similar stuff online, lots on the shane todd website!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks i get mine from a pet store but there a bit flimsy never see them anywhere but [email protected] and i dont like buying from there. pound shop have dog toys but again last like a week lol.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Update to earlier post - Terry is a dad to 8 as of lunchtime. Looks like 4 of each although they are small so I might change my mind tomorrow. 3 or 4 have blazes already. Definitely 2 paler blazed babies, I think a boy and a girl. Mini-Terry is gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's mine, will take a few posts...

Boys first:

Cliff (30 months old minimum, still a hunk) - black hoodie rescue









Hiro - Cliff's bro - siamese hooded rescue - cant believe these two made it through the SDAV









Gordon - just over 2 years old - mock mink blazed berkshire rex dumblob (sigh - didn't make him - another pet shop cockup)









Cadger - nearly 2 - rescue agouti/chinchilla/essex (?) thingiebob, still with us despite losing his brother a couple of months ago, and then him getting SDAV (he's still poorly but recovering)









Finn - dark phase pearl - daddy to my first litter last year









Earl the pearl...rex. 









Puck - dove - Finn's son









Egon - argente creme









Justin - mink rex









More to follow....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pilsner (Odyssey rat thank you Kathy) - cinnamon mismarked essex









Porter (another Odyssey rat) - agouti









Sloan - daddy to my current capped litter - black capped









Angus - black berkshire - Finn's grandson









Lambton (another Odyssey buck) - agouti baldie/capped essex (not the best pic, sorry)









Girls:

Selkie - mink - mum to our first litter (Puck and Hope and co)









Hope - russian pearl - Selkie's daughter (Puck's sister) and mum to Angus and Wizbit









Wizbit - black berkshire









More to follow....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

The rest of the girls...

Wilma - black blazed capped and hopefully will be mum to our next litter later in the year when the SDAV threat has gone









Bonnie - black hoodie, rescue









Faye her sister, champagne hoodie









Roxanne, argente creme









Chantilly, ivory









Xenia - russian blue









Merel - mum of my current litter - black capped









And probably a bit too soon to say so, but my potential keepers from this litter, Bohemian Rhapsody (right), and Bohemian Dont Stop Me Now (Jazz - left)









I only have a pic of one of my cages, and it's a bit crap:









That's the cage that houses most of my girls (Brio Maxi) - although there's no more room at the inn and Merel and her daughters will be going in their own cage (Critter 3 temporarily then a tall chin or brio if I can find one). The boys are in an Essegi Baffy, half a Samo 82, and a Tommy 82 T3 reduced to a T2.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

*sigh* as usual Chantilly is absolutely gorgeous. I'm waiting to pick up my ivory girl when the SDA threat has gone...if she's half as beautiful as Chantilly i'll be chuffed to bits :blush:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Some of my rats past a present

Dora - Black rex Doe and ned- badger rex buck

































Bowen- Black Eyed Siamese- His brother did well at shows, he has produced me some gorgeous black eyes :flrt:









Rose- I love this girl she is 8 weeks old (about 6 in the pic)









excuse me hiding in the pic I had cold-me and my baby Lilly she is 2 years and 2 months 

















I cant seem to find pics of the twins, Daisy or Violet but will put them up when I do the twins are Siamese top ears, Daisy is a Black eyed Siamese top ear and Violet is a Russian Blue dumbo :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> *sigh* as usual Chantilly is absolutely gorgeous. I'm waiting to pick up my ivory girl when the SDA threat has gone...if she's half as beautiful as Chantilly i'll be chuffed to bits :blush:


Chantilly say thank you :flrt:

Your ivory coming from Shelley? Chantilly was from Lisa at Swiftvalley :2thumb:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Yups she's from Shelley, she's called Tigerlilly - will hopefully be able to get her before end of July (and a little russian blue girly too:whistling2.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> Some of my rats past a present
> 
> Dora - Black rex Doe and ned- badger rex buck


He's so cute - is it possible he's a roan/husky and not a badger as his face looks more roan? He's lovely whatever he is :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> Yups she's from Shelley, she's called Tigerlilly - will hopefully be able to get her before end of July (and a little russian blue girly too:whistling2.


Oooh exciting! I've got two more capped coming when the SDAV threat is all over, an agouti capped doe and a mink rex capped buck :flrt:

Not from Shelley - but her babies are always delish!


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Since all but one of my rats are rescue I'm treating myself to a couple from Shelley hehe I've wanted an ivory for ages, and thinking about it it's probably at least partly because of Chantilly - she's probably the first ivory I saw a pic of on FR!


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok heres pics of my lot 

Muffin









Blairwitch Toffifee









Maya









Dahlia









Possum









Dolly









Delta









Fox









Piglet









Zodiac with my OH when she was little









Indiana









And last but not least, hunky James making a nest:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> Since all but one of my rats are rescue I'm treating myself to a couple from Shelley hehe I've wanted an ivory for ages, and thinking about it it's probably at least partly because of Chantilly - she's probably the first ivory I saw a pic of on FR!


Aww - you know, we thought she was a cream, hence the name, but as she grew up she was distinctly un-creamy :lol2:

_*steals Toffifee and Dahlia* :flrt:_


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a cream (bred by me):









Odyssey Honeymoon Dream (Aislinn - now gone off to breed elsewhere).

Terry's babies:









All together.









The 3 with blazes.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

<3 Muffin is lovely!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> He's so cute - is it possible he's a roan/husky and not a badger as his face looks more roan? He's lovely whatever he is :flrt:


nope deff badger he is now 6 months and still that colour :flrt: His mum was a badger and his dads dad was a badger : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww well he's gorgeous, my Gordon's a badger too - all be it a wonky one.:flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> Yups she's from Shelley, she's called Tigerlilly - will hopefully be able to get her before end of July (and a little russian blue girly too:whistling2.


Is she then sister to my Jean and Phillippe


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know Julie - Tigerlily is from Abrosia's litter and russian bloo is from Patience's :flrt: Be funny if she is - we already have a brother and sister:2thumb:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> I don't know Julie - Tigerlily is from Abrosia's litter



We will be related!!!!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think Raiden and Aislinn will be cousins to these too as my original creams (their parents) were brothers and sisters to Shelley's.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Teehee a little ratty family! What a small ratty world we live in! Julie we def need to have a family reunion with toffifee and rex and jean, phillipe and tigerlily:lol2:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*rats*








deano 








thunder








past litters








blackjack








bowie 








bam bam








past litters








dimond


hope you like some of my rats


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I think Raiden and Aislinn will be cousins to these too as my original creams (their parents) were brothers and sisters to Shelley's.


And I think Chantilly's a bit related too?


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> And I think Chantilly's a bit related too?


Oh how lovely


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

3 of our baby boys









Darwin - roan dumbo









Flint - cinnamon baldie









Slopey - agouti berkshire (one day to be daddy to more baby Flints hopefully).


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I forgotted my current babies...

Does





































Bucks



















I've already posted my keepers in a previous post...


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

very nice all off them, : victory: thank you to everyone for posting


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Soooo many gorgeous rats...<3

I had a dream last night I found a little capped rat in my cage, and she had a little heart shape on one side near her bum! Any of yours have that Lisa? If so I think shes meant to live with me :lol2:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

This is one of my rats Smokey. People always "arrrrrrrrr" when they see this one :lol2: I got her off Jen aka Mrs Dirtydozen :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll happily awww at that one - she's lovely :2thumb:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I'll happily awww at that one - she's lovely :2thumb:


Thank you :flrt:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres another one. Red must have been drunk when he chose to sleep here


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

mum an babies


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

mum an babies








and








and








last 








hope ya like,


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

:flrt: I spy at least one capped.

I've a mummy nesting as we speak, due from today, expecting black, russian, mink and pearl based berkies and hoodies. Also a gorgeous litter from my other capped mum who turn 6 weeks tomorrow, two chocolate agouti berkshires and one regular agouti berkshire (who's staying).


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> Brain
> image
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres a pooor pooor picture of my cage with three ladies in it, How ever one i dont have a picture of yet (acquired her today as swapped the rat for my rabbit) Shes a little nervous but to be expected, and extremely pretty!
:flrt:
It contains, Sniffles (has a constant rattle due to r.i now clear) bumcheese (other half named her! poor thing) and Spice (who was my sisters and is now mine..couldnt be happyer!)


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

yup needs more light in the pics or something,bet they look good eh?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

IT'S FOOD............:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No thanks, I prefer bigger animals for eating and my beardie only eats locusts and veg.

_*points out this is in the PET section*_ :whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> yup needs more light in the pics or something,bet they look good eh?


tell me about it, ill try get another picture tonight with my mobbie! then can get a picture of spice too :flrt:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

might help using a lamp or something ,i know my phone not the best inside


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

A thread after my own heart!!! Just had to add my lot!! Only got the 7 boys now though as all my girls have passed due to old age  

As usual will be building the ratty clan up again soon!! 

Butters




























Chaos



















Mr Malfoy



















Shadow










Draven










Dalek Caan










Davros










And thats my boys!! lol


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

lovely, an some great photo too


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

some of my babies










new little (will be needing homes)










hamster mouse









randy









bonage


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

devilsofdarkness said:


> A thread after my own heart!!! Just had to add my lot!! Only got the 7 boys now though as all my girls have passed due to old age
> 
> As usual will be building the ratty clan up again soon!!
> 
> ...


As always, excellent photos and the rats are beautiful! :2thumb:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

brian said:


> IT'S FOOD............:whistling2:


Call the Police, there's been a murrrderrr.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

rockkeeper said:


> mum an babies
> image
> and
> image
> ...


Awww mummy is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Scoffa said:


> Call the Police, there's been a murrrderrr.


 



:lol2::lol2::bash::bash:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Right trying again lol! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































and last of all their home










appologies for the poor pictures they are blooomin quick when food is around :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Here is a photo of the house 5 of my boys live in and some of my boys,not all as they are too fast and are impossible to keep still:lol2: I also have another cage with 2 Black Berkie boys who dont like me but love my OH. I really must try to get some good photos of them all:flrt:

CAGE









SMARTIE









SHY


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

kool some nice rats and ratie homes


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Aw, there are some lovely piccies here. I think I'll add a few of mine too .....

Firstly their cage (houses 5 girlies and looks much smaller in the pic than it is in real life!)










Dill mid-brux:










Jess:










Jess _and_ Dill lol!










Bo:










Hattie:










Lola:










My gorgeous and greatly missed Cam:










A couple of my favourite piccies:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My boys' cage. It did come with clear perspex tubes, a ladder to help them to climb up to shelves and another shelf, but I took those out to encourage them to climb more for the exercise! When they get older and less agile, I'll put them back.

Boredom busters are a home-made cracker with dried tuna cat treat strips inside that you can see on the floor - they have to chew their way through to get to their treats. The little paper tub is a ketchup tub from McDonalds - I put treats inside and they have to pull the string to get to the tub for the treats. Also I put the shredded bedding on the top of the cage and they have to pull it through to make their nests.

Pictures aren't excellent quality because the cage is below the window and the light was coming through - my camera wouldn't work for some reason, so I had to use my phone. The second one is a bit 'grainy' but I just like Angus peeping out the top of the tube so much I had to post it! :lol2:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

look like they have lots of fun in there : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> image
> 
> image


How do you find them bottles? We had one for a rabbit and it either didn't let water through or leaked. :lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hears my 3 girlies, I've only had them about 4 weeks now.

Some will have already seen the pics on my identification thread 

Hiedi - Beige Dumbo









Keisha - Black Roan / Husky (I think :blush









Amelle - Hooded Mink









All three helping me to learn a presentation script!









And finally their lovely house 









:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> How do you find them bottles? We had one for a rabbit and it either didn't let water through or leaked. :lol2:


The're a pain in the bum! :lol2: It's never blocked, but it does occasionally leak, because the 'stopper' jams partially open if anything slight get in there. So I just push the stopper in a blow through the hole!

Been threatening to buy a different one for months and never quite got rouned to it! :roll:

I had an excellent one when I had rabbits and been trying to remember what it was so I can get another one! :lol:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> The're a pain in the bum! :lol2: It's never blocked, but it does occasionally leak, because the 'stopper' jams partially open if anything slight get in there. So I just push the stopper in a blow through the hole!
> 
> Been threatening to buy a different one for months and never quite got rouned to it! :roll:
> 
> I had an excellent one when I had rabbits and been trying to remember what it was so I can get another one! :lol:


:lol2: I like the flat bac ones with the ducks in. :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Some pics of my current babies...

Dove hooded









Russian blue and mink









All together (two dove hooded, one mink, one russian blue berkshire, two black berkshires)









I'm gutted most are reserved, as I dont want just three keepers, I want them all!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Some pics of my current babies...
> 
> Dove hooded
> image
> ...


 
Those babies are just so chubby and scrummy:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Those babies are just so chubby and scrummy:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
My thoughts exactly. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: I like the flat bac ones with the ducks in. :lol2:


 you can get bottles with ducks in? :gasp:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks 

I like little litters, although my waiting list dont!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> you can get bottles with ducks in? :gasp:


:lol2: 








: victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2:
> image
> : victory:


 Oh wow! :gasp: Now I need to think of an excuse to replace the water bottles.........:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BTW, as we're (Sort of) on the subject, when I move back into my room the ratties will be moving back into their cages but I have no big ideas for what to put in to make them fun. The three boys have a 51"x29"x34 (LxWxH) cage and the two tiiiny girls will have a 30"x29"x34" (LxWxH) cage. Their cages have always been a bit boring, so I want to make them fun for them before they move in. So far I have just got a small cat scratch post, tunnels (this might have to go to the girls, it's only about 3.5" wide and my pudgy little guy might get a tad stuck :lol and their dig box. I am going to add in a big hammock for the boys and a few little ones for the girls and get some plastic baskets to hang from the top of the cage for both, but aside from that I'm stuck. I can put levels, so I was thinking about having a level about 16" up coming out 1' from the sides and back then having a bed box with a ramp/ladder going up to it at the top of the cage for the boys, and the girls will probably have a full level about 24" up. So any help/input is much appreciated. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Oh wow! :gasp: Now I need to think of an excuse to replace the water bottles.........:lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all

Just thought I'd say how much I have enjoyed looking at all the lovely Ratties. I have kept a number of these great creatures over the years...but have stopped for now...have a toddler that is far too interested in anything that moves hahahahaha. However, I shall go back to keeping them at some point.

They make fantastic pets and so so loving....keep the pics going ahhhhhh love them all xxxx

Jingle Bellsssss


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

keep the pic's comming


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Your wish is my command...

Sleepy russian blue boy...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Did I say "sleepy"? I meant "comatose"...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










His sisters are pretty tired too..


















One of the hoodie boys is very licky...


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

awhhhhhhhhhhhh so sweet esp the russian blue one


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

more plese


----------

